# river run mud jam music festival 2



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

river run is hosting an event september 15-18 with live music from Stoney Larue Casey Donahew and randy rogers band. 

ill be out there thursday night and staying till sunday


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I wish I was able to be off of work. 3 of my favorite bands....not to mention the best park to ride, IMO!!!!!! 


---
- Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd love to be there, but the 16-18 I'm workin days so I'm out. Also would like to wait till yall get some rain up there before we make the drive back out, don't get me wrong though I had a blast this weekend!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> I'd love to be there, but the 16-18 I'm workin days so I'm out. Also would like to wait till yall get some rain up there before we make the drive back out, don't get me wrong though I had a blast this weekend!


Man, I did too. That rain forest was off the **** chain!! Rain?? What's that? We havn't had a drop since before fathers day, we need some so desperately.....I can't wait for fall time. I have a feeling that Riv run is gonna flood! 


---
- Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Thats what they need. I went to the Music Fest back in May, it was dry then too but it was fun, I was actually better prepared on this last ride bc I had a bandanna for the dust in my face and mouth. Last time I had to pretend I was Rambo lol.


----------

